# B14 Dash in a NX2000 - Pics



## NX-Tascy (Jun 17, 2002)

http://www.sr20deforum.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=44731

I think there is something in the water here in KY.

Chris


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

nice job


----------



## XsjadoTwin11 (Dec 31, 2003)

Holly custiminazation batman! nice job on the dash looks beautiful... how long did that take to squeez it in there?


----------



## turbo91ser (Apr 30, 2002)

*Looks great!*

Looks great, did he just not like the factory dash?


----------



## 1badnx (Sep 21, 2003)

Maybe I missed something but that dash looks just like the one already in my car, and it came that way. Maybe there are differences I won't be able to see until it's cleaned up a bit. But keep up the good work anyway.


----------



## Masa (Oct 24, 2003)

Do you know what he did with the original interior? I would like to buy the security button that was under the deck. I'm talking about the red one near the hazards.


----------



## nacho_nissan (Jun 12, 2003)

I would like a black dash!


----------

